# Babes Doing Well But... Questions



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

How well do small babes house with bigger adult rats? I've placed cages together before for like a week prior thing but the little ones always seem very scared (I took in two bigger adults so I have 14 now- see post in adoptions section, it's screwed up and sad unfortunately)


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

In terms of actual housing, I would say that baby + adult groups typically work out very well! Introductions may be very different though.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

They should do well but make sure to watch introductions very carefully with a towel ready, rats can do lots of damage to each other.


----------

